
Allison Smith: What your company IVR says about your competency - kimi
https://www.queuemetrics.com/blog/2017/02/01/Allison-Smith-IVR-Competency/
======
sgwealti
This article uses the acronym IVR without defining it.

~~~
kimi
An IVR is an Interactive Voice Response - the "press 1 for..." choices you get
when calling a company PBX. Allison is an international talent for IVR voices,
being the voice in Asterisk.

